# How do i install a pirated update to a pirated game?



## Deleted-353083 (Oct 1, 2017)

I downloaded a pirated copy of Resident Evil 7 off **** which worked perfectly. I then downloaded a copy of the first DLC (Banned Footage vol. 1) and all i had to do was open an .ini file, change a 0 to a 1 in one of the lines of text and then simply copy the DLC folder to the installation folder and that worked just fine too.


However for the last few days i've been trying everything i know to get the second load of DLC (Banned Footage vol. 2) working and finally came across a verified source that confirmed CPY had just recently released an Update that includes Banned Footage vol. 2. I've just now finished downloading it... BUT... this is where i need help cause i'm not sure exactly what i'm supposed to do here.


I'll include 2 screenshots - first is the installation folder as it was all this time working just fine... and the second is the Update folder that i just now finally finished downloading. As you can see the Update folder has an installation file and when i double-clicked it it came up with the exact same install screen that came up when i installed the main game to begin with.


What exactly am i supposed to do? Do i delete all the stuff i currently have in the installation folder and install the Update files to there instead... or do i leave everything as it is and simply copy the Update installation over them... what do i do exactly?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2017)

Mostly you need to mount source disk [if it's .iso] via Daemon or other programs which can do that.
Either run setup and direct it to your installation folder or just copy files after extracting them.


----------



## Deleted-353083 (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm sorry but you lost me there. Are you talking about the game or update? If you're talking about the game then it's already installed (that first screenshot is the installation folder on my PC) It's already been done. If you're referring to the update, can you please be more specific what you mean? I'm FAR from a PC expert. The update was simply a zip folder.


----------



## migles (Oct 1, 2017)

usually instructions are provided in either:
the description in the page where you download the torrent\magnet link
in a .nfo file (you may want to open that with notepad, or change extension to .txt or something)
in a readme file..

look for thoose.


----------



## Deleted-353083 (Oct 1, 2017)

migles said:


> usually instructions are provided in either:
> the description in the page where you download the torrent\magnet link
> in a .nfo file (you may want to open that with notepad, or change extension to .txt or something)
> in a readme file..
> ...


Yes i know that and i did look at it but all it said was...

Instructions:                                                           

        - Install the update                                                   
        - Copy the crack                                                       
        - Enjoy                                                                 

Ok, to put it simply as i can, i have the game installed and now i have an update folder which contain those files you see in the second screenshot. How exactly do i "install the update"?


----------



## migles (Oct 1, 2017)

ChronicMasturbator said:


> Yes i know that and i did look at it but all it said was...
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> ...


setup (setup.exe)
come on.. it's really straightfoward...
whenever there is a setup file, it's the file to install the program

double click the setup!


----------



## Deleted-353083 (Oct 1, 2017)

migles said:


> setup (setup.exe)
> come on.. it's really straightfoward...
> whenever there is a setup file, it's the file to install the program
> 
> double click the setup!


Yes i tried that already, not a complete idiot. Firstly with the already-installed stuff in there which forced me to have to replace files that were already in there and afterwards just made the game go blank screen whenever i tried to play it, and i tried deleting everything that was already in there and just installing the update and just got same result (though i pretty much expected that since the size had gone down to only 3.4 gb's after it finished) Just admit you don't know anything about this, do you?


----------



## migles (Oct 1, 2017)

ChronicMasturbator said:


> Yes i tried that already, not a complete idiot. Firstly with the already-installed stuff in there which forced me to have to replace files that were already in there and afterwards just made the game go blank screen whenever i tried to play it, and i tried deleting everything that was already in there and just installing the update and just got same result (though i pretty much expected that since the size had gone down to only 3.4 gb's after it finished) Just admit you don't know anything about this, do you?


don't know about this specifc case but usual it goes like this:
install game, install update
copy the updated crack (the crack supplied by the update torrent) into the game.

if you had the game already cracked, usually to install the update you have to restore the original files that you replaced when you applied the crack. because updates usually will complain about "Missing" or "corrupted" files (the exe being a crack)


----------



## jDSX (Oct 1, 2017)

ChronicMasturbator said:


> Yes i tried that already, not a complete idiot. Firstly with the already-installed stuff in there which forced me to have to replace files that were already in there and afterwards just made the game go blank screen whenever i tried to play it, and i tried deleting everything that was already in there and just installing the update and just got same result (though i pretty much expected that since the size had gone down to only 3.4 gb's after it finished) Just admit you don't know anything about this, do you?




Always run it as Admin otherwise it won't work and it will do that (blackscreen). I did this before with skyrim SE, fallout 4 and project cars when the problem was I had to run it inside the game folder for the update to "see" where the game's files were.


----------



## Deleted-353083 (Oct 1, 2017)

migles said:


> don't know about this specifc case but usual it goes like this:
> install game, install update
> copy the updated crack (the crack supplied by the update torrent) into the game.
> 
> if you had the game already cracked, usually to install the update you have to restore the original files that you replaced when you applied the crack. because updates usually will complain about "Missing" or "corrupted" files (the exe being a crack)


Thanks so much migles!! Followed your steps precisely there and it's now working perfectly  Got both DLC's now and all for free. You're a legend


----------



## Joom (Sep 6, 2018)

Google's a pretty neat thing. Have you tried that?


----------

